# Touche euro



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Avril 2005)

Salut à tous !
Je viens de rallumer le G3 266 pour ma mère qui est sous 9.2 ( le mac, pas ma mère )
Hors sur le clavier apple, le signe euro napparait pas ( normal il existait pas encore ) ! Savez vous comment le faire étant donné que alt-shift $ ne marche pas?

Merci d'avance    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Sous Mac OS 9, la touche Euro est accessible en maintenant le doigt enfoncé sur la touche ALT et celle avec les 2 symboles $ et *.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Avril 2005)

Heum, ca marche pas   
Merci quand même Roberta


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

regarde ici 

http://jhourdin.free.fr/pub_mmp.html


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> regarde ici
> 
> http://jhourdin.free.fr/pub_mmp.html


Merci beaucoup !
Je ne dois donc pas avoir la derniere version de ces polices sur ce mac


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Avril 2005)

Salut,
Sous Classic c'est Alt-Maj-R mais il faut en effet avoir une police qui le comprend. Sur mon LC 475 (system 7.1) ça fonctionne avec Skia.


----------

